# Pamācības >  PCB izgatavošanas metodes, pārskats

## Obsis

*Litogrāfijas procesi PCB izgatavošanai: Īss vēsturisks un tehnoloģisks ekskurss jaunajai paaudzei par atcerēšanos.*
*Moto:* _Ja viss jaunais esot tikai labi aizmirsts vecais, tad jāvaino slikta vēsturiskā atmiņa_*.*
*1) * *50-90 gadi: Virtuve tehnoloģija - zīmēšana ar roku*
Vispirms plati, protams izplāno. Plānošanai lieto milimetru papīru, urbumus iezīmē ar pildspalvu bet celiņus ar zīmuli. Izmantojot dzēšgumiju un krāsainus zīmuļus, pakāpeniski aizvien labāk piedzen celiņu formu, vietu un trasējumu. Nelabojamu kļūdu vietas aizlīmē ar milimetru papīra plāksteri. Vēlāk parādās salokāmā tipa (harmonika) lielo ESM printeru papīrs, un tam rūtiņa ir 2,5mm, kas ir daudz ērtāks loģikas tablešu kājiņām, kā arī štekeru standartu dēļ. Metode tā pati, dzēš un līmē.
Kad plate izplānota, to pārnes uz foliēto tekstolītu (toreiz getinaksu) ar rakstāmmašīnu kopēšanas papīru (carbon paper) pārnes celiņu kontūras uz varu, tiesa, precīzāk sanāk, ja plānojuma papīru ar izolenti pielīmē pie plates un uzreiz saurbj caurumus. Tad plānojumu atlīmē un ar smalku dabiskās vāveres otiņu ar spicu galu (1 mm līdz 3 mm resnas) ar krāsu piepilda celiņu laukumus. Celiņi sanāk ļoti eleganti, ar plūstoši mainīgu platumu un māksliniecisku piesitienu, minimālais platums ap 1 mm, kaut arī mazos garumos ar milzu koncentrēšanos un rokas atbalstīšanu iespējams sasniegt pat 0,2 mm.
Vēlāk tiek apgūta lodīšu pildspalvas iekšiņa un tās krustojums ar šlirces muskuļu tipa adatu, kam virsū var uzlikt mazo klistīra baloniņu vai pipetes gumiju, vai vismaz iemērkt stiepli teces regulēšanai. Celiņi tad protams ir konstanta platuma, no skaistuma ne vēsts, toties ātri (minūtes, salīdzinot ar otiņas metodes stundu) un praktiski. 
Krāsas – ļoti laba ir asfaltlaka, bitumlaka, vai bitumena piķa šķīdums benzīnā, terpentīnā, acetonā vai solventā. Šo krāsu nav iespējams pārkodināt, tā ir absolūti noturīga, absolūti adhezīva, kontrastaina un viegli retušējas ar skalpeli vai adatu. Pildspalvu ērā populārāka kļūst dāmu nagu laka. Aizdomas, ka iemesls ir parocīgā pudelītes forma un otiņas esamība tajā, jo šo krāsu lāga nevar saskatīt kur ir un kur nav, tā slikti klājas, un zem tās pārkodinot var palīst apakšā dzelzs hlorīda kodinātājs.
Vēlāk ekonomija sit augst vilni, un parādās nopērkama ne tikai auduma, bet arī PVH izolente, toreiz tikai zila. Kad arī līme tai tiek piedzīta tā, ka šamā nekrīt nost (tik un tā tā daudz švakāka kā mūsdienās), var ar žileti nogriest šauru strēmeli un celiņus uz plates uzlipināt. Ja kodina veikli, tad zem līmes praktiski kodinātājs nepalien.
Lai vai kā, neviena no rokas zīmēšanas metodēm neder lielu tirāžu taisīšanai, jo laika patēriņš un ātrajai iekšiņas metodei izskats ir neadekvāti.
*2) * *50.gadi. Dabīgo sveķu ķīmija*
Izrādās, dažu koku sveķi, piemēram Sibīrijas ciedram, koagulējas sārmos. Sveķus sajauc ar nelielu daudzumu kālija bihromāta, un karstus (bet ne virs 45 C kad sākas koagulācija) uznes uz plates centrifūgā. Kļūst gaismasjutīgs žūšanas procesā. Eksponē apmēram stundu līdz divas spēcīgā saulē un attīsta siltenā ūdenī, tad nostiprina ar hroma anhidrīda sķīdumu (dubiteļ).
*3) * *60-70 gadi. Želatīna kā arī olu ķīmija.*
Pēc īsa laika līdzīgu efektu atklāj arī olu baltumam (tas gan izrādās pavājš pret dzelzs hlorīda ietekmi), tad želatīnam, un beidzot agar-agaram, mazākā mērā arī kaulu līmei. Apmēram uz litru fotorezista jāņem pāris ēdamkarotes želatīna (2-6, atkarībā no želatīna kvalitātes, tā lai veidotos kārtīga želeja) un ar kārtu tējkarote Kālija Bihromāta pulvera. Pēdējais jādozē ļoti eksakti, ja par maz, tad slānis būs jēls attīstot, ja par daudz, slānis neattīstīsies, jo būs ciets. Tāpēc katrai jaunai izejvielu partijai veic eksperimentālu optimālā sastāva piedzīšanu - sūri ķēpīgi. Slāni var uznest prasti uzlejot uz 45 grādi slīpas plates ar kanniņu, vai elementārā centrifūgā ar apmēram 30-90 rpm. Par centrifūgu kalpo plašu atskaņotājs, kam izzāģē centrālo pumpuci, un malās ieskrūvē piespiedējatsperes. Žāvē tumsā, ar piespiedu gaisa cirkulāciju, bezputekļu vidē (vismaz ar automašīnas gaisa filtru), eksponē ar saules gaismu vai 500 W cāļu lampām, 0,5m attālumā 15-20 minūtes. Metodes spēju robeža 0,1 mm, bet stabili rezultāti pie 0,3mm.
*4) * *70-90 gadi. Polivinilspirta ķīmija.* 
Līdzīgs efekts tiek atklāts arī polivinilspirtam, tas dod izšķirtspēju ap 0,05mm kaut arī stabili strādā līdz 0,1mm, bet PVS sastāvs ir gana stabils, lai receptūra no partijas uz partiju nemainītos. Ar to ir stabilāks rezultāts un lētāks process, kā arī rezista slānis ir kodinātāja noturīgāks.
Plates konstruēšanas tehniku nākas krasi mainīt, gatavo paštaisītu koppapīru ar grafīta zīmuli  notriepjot baltu papīru, jo tādam pēdas, atšķirībā no kancelejas koppapīra, var viegli nodzēst. Pārnes plānojuma celiņu kontūras uz biezu un iespējami baltu vatmaņpapīru (vēlams vismaz 0,5mm biezu)  ar šo koppapīru, bet urbumus iebaksta ar smalku adatu. Tad plānojumu atlipina, kontūras pārzīmē ar maigu mīkstu zīmuli, bet ar adatcirkuli iezīmē riņķīšus ar tušu katrā cauruma vietā, kur jāiztaupa baltums urbumu centrēšanai. Alternatīva bija fotogrāfiski palielināt plānojumu un kopēt no fotogrāfijas. Attapīgākie fotofilmiņu lika fotopapīram domātajā palielinātājā, un iekopēja kontūras pustumsā pārzīmējot ēnu robežas. Maz darba nelikās.
Celiņus zīmē ar tušas spalvu, otiņu utt, bet sargās kļūdīties, jo lai gan vatmanis pacieš žiletes kasījumus, tie nevar būt apjomīgi. Zīmējuma kontrastam jābūt absolūti ideālam, ideāli melns prêt ideāli baltu. Un uzlīmējumi kļūdu labošanai nav pieļaujami – tie metīs ēnu. Maksimums, retušēt drīkstēs ar balto rakstāmmašīnu korektoru, kad to izgudros un sāks ražot, līdz tam bija baltā guaša.
Metodes būtiska priekšrocība ir tiesības zīmēt visu 1:1 vai 1:2 vqi 1:3 un pat 1:4 mērogā (visbiežāk 1:2) – palielinājums dod iespēju zīmēt ļoti precīzi kā arī ātrāk visu noeksponēt. Mazam eksemplāru skaitam taisa negatīvo procesu, tas ir, no vatmaņa eksponē caur lielas apertūras objektīvu ar polivinilspirtu pārklāto PCB. Tad eksponēšanas laiks ir daudzas stundas pie 500 W lampas. Lielākam eksemplāru skaitam eksponē melnbalto fotofilmu, attīsta ar parastām fotogrāfiskām metodēm, un to ar vakuumpiesūcekni piespiež PCB, kas pārklāta un nožāvēta ar polivinilspirta rezistu. Šis sanāk pozitīvais process. Tad eksponēšana sanāk dažās minūtēs.
Vakuumpiesūceknis pēc būtības ir teraftalāta vai cita gana caurspīdīga plastikāta lente uz rāmja, rāmim pa iekšējo perimetru ik pa 5-8 mm saurbti 1-2 mm caurumiņi uz vakuumsūkni. Par sūkni ņem putekļu sūcēju, dīzeļdzinēja bremžu pievada vakuumsūkni, aspiratoru vai jebko, kas rada kaut pavisam nelielu vakuumu. Ja vakuums nav labs, tad vietām filma var nepiespiesties platei un radīsies neasumi vai pat dubultkontūra. Ja iespējams izgatavot UV lampu eksponētāju, tas būtiski paātrina garlaicīgo eksponēšanu. Par UV avotu labi der ielu laternu lampas DRL250, DRL400, DRL-800 (tām nodauzot ārējo korpusu bet saglabājot iekšējo ampulu), vai bezluminifora dienasgaismas lampas solārijiem (montējot kastē tā, ka blakuslampas saduras ar tikpat kā bez spraugas – citādi ekspozīcija būs viļņveida, vai lampa no “kvarca saulītes” = tad jāietur distance vismaz 2 -3 plates garumi, lai nav pleķains.
Polivinilspirta izšķiršanas spēja ļauj izvilkt 2 celiņus pa starpu starp 2 kontaktlaukumiņiem 155 loģikai, taču tad litogrāfijas tante nešpetni lamājas pīpētavā, bet viens celiņš ir ikdienišķa norma. 
Divpusīgai celiņu taisīšanai abas puses filmas sakniebj kopā ar papīru skavotāju - pret gaismu labi novērtēt sapasību. Un plati ieliek pa starpu. Eksponēt var vienlaikus vai secīgi pusi pēc puses.
*5) * *50-80 gadi. Šelkogrāfija.*
Tomēr PVS tehnoloģija ir par lēnu fabriku masveida ražošanai. Ja vajadzīgs vismaz pāris simti plašu, tad ar jebkuru no augstāk aprakstītajiem rezistiem izgatavo slāni uz smalka sieta. Meiteņu matu bante spēj dot celiņu izšķirtspēju ap 1 mm, taču poligrāfiskas kvalitātes sieti spēj sniegt pat 0,1 mm, tikai tie ir semi-militārs materiāls, kā jau viss, kas saistīts ar poligrāfiju. Krāsu iespiež ar gumijas rakeli (platu gumijas špakteļlāpstiņu apmēram 6-10 mm biezu, ar 60 grādos atslīpētu malu) krāsas biezība ir precīzi jāpieregulē, ražība apmēram 5 sekundes uz A0 formāta plati, iespējamā tirāža ļoti atkarīga no rakeles raupjuma un rezista izturības – starp 200 un 20 000 kopijām. Ak jā, siets protams tiek fundamentāli iespriegots starp diviem rāmjiem vadoties pēc skaņas, jādžinkst uz Do noti.

----------


## Obsis

*6) * *85-95 gadi: ERA, Pyloris un citi primitīvie kseroksi*
Šajā laikā notiek politisks brīnums, militāra noslēpuma statuss pazūd elementārajiem kopēšanas aparātiem. Pēc būtības tie ir lielformāta fotokamera ar milzu objektīvu, kam apertūra diametrā tā ap 15-20 cm. Attēlu fokusē uz selēna plati, patiesībā Viļņas vakuumpārklājumu institūtā pārklātu duralumīniju. Selēns, ja tas ir iepriekš nobraukts gar koronējošu stiepli, kļūst gaismasjutīgs, apgaismotie iecirkņi zaudē lādiņu, nepgaismotie saglabā un spēj pievilkt pretēji uzlādētu krāsas pulveri. Krāsa mēdz būt pozitīva tipa vai negatīva tipa, atkarībā no savas uzlādētiesspējas, attiecīgi ir jāmaina koronas sprieguma zīme, un mainās - vai attēls ir melns jeb attēls ir balts. Visi procesi, sākot ar eksponēšanu un beidzot ar attīstīšanu kratot kaseti ir neautomatizēti, ar roku. Attīsta ar magnētisko otu, vai ar stikla mikrolodīšu kaseti, kurā ieber dozētu krāsas pulvera daudzumu uz 0,7mm lodītēm.
No selēna plates krāsas piesūcināto attēlu elektrostatiski pārnes uz tipogrāfiskās ofseta gumijas plātni (tobiš vēlreiz koronējošā stieple uz ritentiņiem), bet no tās elektrostatiski pārnes uz PCB. Krāsu fiksēt var ķīmiski, viegli siltos acetona tvaikos, taču kas labs poligrāfijai, nav labs PCB – stiprs fons un mikrodefekti te nav draugs. Tāpēc PCB lietoja tikai termisko fiksēšanu – uz gludekļa spirālēm, kas ik pa 2cm novilktas paralēli uz rāmja, temperatūra rūpīgi jāpiemeklē. Akurātums vismaz 0,2mm, tirāžas – A3 formāta plate katrās 5 minūtēs. Patiesībā tas bija izcils rezultāts pat mūsdienām, jo izšķirspēja vismaz 0,01 mm.
*7) * *Mūsdienas: Positivus process*
Nopērk bezjēgā dārgo un bezkaunīgi mazo Positivus pudelīti, uzklāj to platei un nožāvē tumsā (gaismasjutība rodas cietēšanas laikā). Labāka precizitāte ir uznesot centrifūgā, piemēram uz patafona ripas, taču drīkst arī rupji uzliet, tikai tad patēriņš un nevienmērība būs lielāki. Ižķirtspēja ir ap 20-50 mikrometri, ideāls SMD pielietojumiem. Attīsta ūdenī, un uzreiz kodina. Eksponēšana, protams, vakuumsaspiedumā no filmas, vai mūsdienīgāk, no kseroksētas kodaskopiem domātās caurspīdīgās plēves, kas domāta pulvera printeriem, lietojot intensīvu gaismu. Uzmanīgi, tintes printeriem domātā plēve ir nepietiekami melna, bet ielikta lāzerprintera termorullī, tā ielīp un printeris tūlītēji nonāk remontā, bet smagākos gadījumos printeru paradīzē. Rindā sakrāmētas 40w DGL (bez spraugām) spēj nogaismot apmēram 3-10 minūtēs. Labs gaismotājs ir kodaskops, datora projectors, saule. Spuldzei ir nevienmērība malās, bet mazu platīšu gadījumā tā nav pamanāma.
*8.* *Mūsdienas: Zilās plates.*
Tā kā tik liels čakaris ar Positivus, tad ir nopērkamas PCB plates, kas jau rūpnīcā pārklātas ar zilas krāsas rezistu. Tās gan maksā 2-3 reizes vairāk kā parasta PCB, taču rezultāts ir iegūstams uzreiz, noeksponē no kodaksopa plēves un attīsta ūdenī. Izšķirtspēja ap 10 mikrometri. Vakuumpiesūceknis obligāts. Gaismajutība – ar kārtu pusstunda kvēlspuldzes gaismā, sekundes ultravioletajā, minūte saulē.
*9) * *Mūsdienas: Lāzerprinteris+laminators*
Ņem "pareizo" papīru, liek printerī un drukā spoguļrakstā. Labākie rezultāti, ja tas ir 90 gadu printeris ar 300 dpi, der arī gadsimtu mijas 600 dpi, bet jaunie 1200 un smalkāki printeri dod nepietiekami biezu krāsas kārtu un tā caurkodināsies. Viss šajā pasaulē ar laiku paliek tikai sliktāks, teikt. Šo speciālo papīru pāris reizes izlaiž caur laminatoru, kur tam krāsa pielīp pie PCB. Svarīgi ir iepriekš sastiprināt papīru ar PCB ar skoču, citādi rullējot izslīdēs un būs dubultkontūras.
Par papīru skat tālāk. Attīsta viegli siltā ūdenī. Ar pirkstu rīvē augšas kārtu papīram, kamēr tas sāk rullēties, norullē ¾ no papīra biezuma un vēl pamērcē minūtes 5. Mērcēt veselu nakti nedrīkst, viss atslāņosies. Tad ļoti uzmanīgi norullē pēdējo kārtu, bet ne celiņstarpas, tās pirksts var savainot. Tām lieto vidēji cietu plakangala otu ap 8-15 mm platu galu, bet ļoti maigi, paralēli celiņiem. Alternatīva ir maigas ķirurģiskas tīrības vates kumšķītis, tehniskajā vatē pubuļi to dara bīstamu šim nolūkam. Kodina uzreiz un ļoti sargās pārkodināt.
*10)                  * *Mūsdienas: Lāzerprinteris+gludeklis*
Papīrs un printeris kā iepriekš. Papīrs der vecais glancētais sudraba fotopapīrs, tas ļoti viegli attīstās, bet slikti pārnes bildi, želatīnam ir tendence izplūst uz malām, tāpēc neder izšķirtspējai zem 0,5 mm. Lielākā daļa mūsdienu printeriem domātā “foto” papīra neder, jo vispār ūdenī neuzbriest, tajos papīrs impregnēts ar plastmasu. Indikators ir abu pušu spīdīgums. Taču, ja otra puse nav glancēta, tad tāds papīrs (iespējams) ar lielām grūtībām ir attīsitāms, bet ja pirmā puse ir krītaina, tas pat ir labs papīrs. Jebkurā gadījumā jāveic kontrolpirkums, jāizmēģina, un tad jāpērk kaut tonna, jo citādi otrreiz tādu pašu vairs nedabūsiet un piešaušana jāveic par jaunu. Vislabākais ir krītpapīrs, kam ir iespējami lēta papīra pamatne, kas lietū uzreiz uzbriest. Ja papīrs ūdenī neizjūk, tas neder. Diemžēl pēc 2000.g. krītpapīrs paliek aizvien ūdendrošāks, respektīvi nederīgāks, tāpēc nākas pielietot pat maigi apdrukātu senlaiku krītpapīru. Ofseta krāsa uz plati pārnesas tikai ļoti trekno burtu gadījumā, tāpēc vecā apdruka netraucē vai traucē maz. Vārdu sakot laba papīra piemeklēšana ir milzu darbs.
PCB plate protams ir jāsagatavo. Vispirms to mehāniski notīra, bet ne ar smilšpapīru, ja nu vien ar 2000 un smalkāku numuru, bet arī tas nav labi. Lieliski strādā pasta Skaidra, Spodrība, un virtuves švammītis ar tumšzaļo beržamo maliņu. Tā ir gana mīksta. Problēmzonām var līdzēt maiga dabiskā dzēšamgumija bez ašķiem. Kad ar aci viss izskatās puslīdz nekrimināli, tad uzlej un pusminūti patur Cillit Bang prettauku līdzekli. Tajā plate uzreiz sāk mirdzēt. Alternatīva ir vājš (0,5…2%) sālsskābes šķīdums. Līdzekli noskalo, bet tomēr pa virsu vēl nomazgā ar acetonā slapju vati, tas vienmēr uzlabo adhēziju.
Plates zīmējumu nekādā gadījumā netaisa ar Eagle, PcbCad vai citām maksas progām, kuras jebkurš PCB ražošanas kantoris pa taisno nosūtīs uz LAKA, un kuru funkcionalitāte satur 99,99% nevajadzīgas funkcijas. Labi strādā SprintLayer (zemas maksas), kas ļauj zīmēt pat bez shēmas, un celiņus formēt kur un kā kungs vēlas. Mazliet mazāk brīvības ir FreePCB, taču arī tajā visu var izdarīt viegli un ar 0,005mm precizitāti, kas ir svarīgi SMD kājiņu rindām uzkrājošies nobīdes dēļ, turklāt tam ir GPL licence. Tātad, mūsdienās lietot papīra un līmēšanas metodi ir pilnīgs anahronisms, turklāt to nevar skaisti ievadīt printerī. Tiesa vēl var zīmēt ar jebkādu zīmēšanas programmu, taču tur nav eksaktas iespējas mēroga piesaistei, tāpēc tas der tikai detaļām, kam ir garas locāmas kājas, bet ne mikrenēm. Un darbs ar tādām ir VISMAZ 10 reiz garāks kā ar PCB trasēšanas programmām - ir vērts pārvarēt nepatiku un pamācīties. Ja nav iespēja izdrukāt uzradītos .grb failus, tad alternatīva ir taisīt ekrānšāviņu ar MW-Snap (GPL licence), seivot kā png un nekādā gadījumā ne kā jpg (tad paši no sevis uzradīsies ieēnojumi liela kontrasta zonās). Tas ir iemesls, kāpēc PrintScreen funkcija ir neiesakāma. Bildi atver ar IrfanView, un tajā taisa panorāmas bildi vairākas reizes atkārtojot failu pa horizontāli. Seivo kā png. Atver vēlreiz un taisa panorāmas bildi pa vertikāli. Seivo. Edit izvēlas spoguļattēlu pa horizontāli. Ar Ctrl_P izsit druku, iestata horizontālu lapu, aspect ratio – yes, mērogu cm un kaut ko ar kārtu 24-27 cm pie width. Izdrukā un saliek uz papīra visdaudzkājīgākās mikrenes, zem mikroskopa novērtē cik % ir kļūda mērogam. Pārrēķina izdrukas mērogu, vēlreiz kontolkopija, vēlreiz, līdz viss atbilst. Atrasto izdrukas mērogu ieraksta faila nosaukumā lai nepazūd. Piemēram: Jaunais.verķis.W27.1cm.png vai vecais.veķis.H24.2cm.png
Pilns cikls aizņem – 5x10cm plates izkonstruēšana+uzzīmēšana ap 3 stundām, izdrukāšana 1 min, piegludināšana 3 min, attīstīšana 5-10min, kodināšana 5-20 min.
Gludināšanu veic ar veco labo gludekli, kam NAV nekādu pārklājumu, kas loģiski atskrāpēsies. Toties ir termoregulators, ko saregulē uz 200-220 C, ne mazāk par 190 un ne vairāk par 230. Papīru vispirms uzliek uz PCB un piespiež ar gludekļa plakni, apmēram pēc 10 sek tas ir pielipis un vairs neizkustēs. Arī plate ir caursilusi. Nedrīkst plati likt uz cietas un/vai aukstas virsmas, labi apakšā der bieza (ti mīksta) grāmata vai silikongumija (labi panes karstumu). Daudzi mēdz ar gludekļa galiņu izbraucīt smalkāko celiņu vietas, kamēr tinte sāk spīdēt cauru papīram, t.i. ir garantēti izkususi. Domas te dalās, citi uzskata, ka braucīšana veicina nobīdes. Ja tinti pārkarsēs, tā izplūdīs par daudz, un celiņi saplūdīs kopā. Temperatūru jāpielasa eksperimentāli pēc rezultāta, jo arī par maz  nav labi, pulveris attīstot nobruks no plates. Vispār, labi piešauta gludekļa tehnoloģija dod nesalīdzināmi labāku rezultātu kā laminētāja, taču slikti piešautas gadījumā ir otrādi - laminators ir paredzams un atkārtojams.
*11)                      * *Mūsdienas: Tintes printeris.*
To pašu un tā pat var izdarīties arī ar tintinieku, TAČU, tinte ir speciāla, elektronikas dižveikalos un printeru megaveikalos kā arī ebay to var pasūtināt. Šī tinte ūdenī nešķīst un ir domāta tieši PCB darbiem.
*12)                      * *Mūsdienas: CNC gravieris*
Iegādā CNC routeri, tam uzmontē Drēmeli, un tajā ievieto spicgala šaurleņķa konusfrēzes uzgali, tikpat kā obligāti ar karbīda galiņu. Citādi ātri taps neass. Orientējoši 2-6mm resns, 10-15mm garš dabūnams Konrad, Biltema un ebay. Diemžēl CNC mašinērija ne vienmēr labi saprot .drl (drill file) un .grb (gerber failus), bet taisīt plates zīmējumu CNC softā ir pagrūti. Labi softi ļauj nokonvertēt. Celiņu sprauga 0,1mm ir uz iespēju robežas, bet 0,2mm ir stabili atkārtojami. Plate frēzējas ilgi, varbūt pat pusstundu. Frēzes galiņš ir dārgs, savējo pirku pa lēto Zviedrzemē, kaut kas ap 20 Eur, bet būšot mūža garantija.
Ufff, Happy End, priekškars nolaižas, jo nākotne esot neizzināma.

----------


## M_J

Labs, interesants pārskats. Daudz kam vēsturiski esmu izgājis cauri, protams, ar zināmām korekcijām. Padomju laikos jau katrs atkarībā no iespējām piemeklēja savu metodi. Es lietoju stikla caurulītes un nitrolaku, vēlāk rapidogrāfus un "Kalmaar" tušu. Un tad pēkšņi radās datori un kaut kur sadabūta PCAD 4.5. Īsti neatceros, pirku Latgalītē, vai dabūju no kāda paziņas. Tie bija 90-tie un tādas AKKAs LAKAs vēl nerādījās pat briesmīgākajos murgos. Tiesa, mana līdzšinējā pieredze rāda, ka šīs briesmas vismaz pagaidām šeit uz vietas un nelieliem apjomiem ir pārspīlētas. Bet sabaidīji gan! Meklējumu rezultātā esmu apstājies pie KiCad. Šo to sāku veidot. Viens no argumentiem ir tas, ka šis rīks strādā ne tikai zem Windows, no kā arī sāku atvadīties. Izskatās visnotaļ lietojama manta, intuitīvi saprotama, it sevišķi, ja ar ko līdzīgu ir strādāts. Jāatradinās no ierastajiem refleksiem, jāuztrenē jaunus, bet tas notiek patīkami viegli. Printera/gludekļa metodi neesmu mēģinājis vairāku iemeslu dēļ - izgatavojamās plates visas bija pietiekami sarežģītas abpusējas, ar SMD montāžu TQFP korpusiem, daudziem caurejošiem savienojumiem utt. Tādu izgatavot ar pietiekamu precizitāti mājas apstākļos - mēģināt jau var, bet ļoti liela varbūtība, ka sanāks DDM - d... darbs un materiāls. Otrkārt - nebiju ieviesis lāzerprinteri, bet iet kaut kur, pie kaut kā, pierunāt to kaut ko, bāzt printerī kaut kādu papīru vai plēvi, kas tam nav domāta... Tagad, kad vecais tintenieks beidzot ir aizsūtīts pelnītā atpūtā, taisos šo metodi (printeris-glancētais papīrs-gludeklis) pamēģināt, lai gan sapratu, ka ar jaunajiem lāzerniekiem var arī nesanākt. Kaut vai tāpēc, ka vēl no vecajiem laikiem mājās mētājas stiklatekstolīta gabali, dzelzs hlorīds utt. Neceļas roka mest šīs, kādreiz tik vērtīgās, mantas atkritumos. Neko diži sarežģītu ar šo metodi netaisīšu, sarežģītās plates došu taisīt profesionāļiem, bet ik pa laikam jāuzlodē arī kaut kas vienkāršs. Nelodēšu uz maketplatēm, pamēģināšu gludekļa metodi.

----------


## Obsis

Oooo, negribi pastāstīt vairāk par KiCad?
VAi bez shēmas spēj zīmēt. Vai shēmu var aizvietot ar urbumu numuru starpsavienojumu tabulu. Vai celiņu pagriezienus spēj bīdīt ar klavieri nevis peli. Vai izšķirtspēja ir kvantificēti regulējama, vismaz starp 1 milu un 1 milimetru.Vai atbalsta gerber failus. Vai ļauj printēt pa taisno. Vai detaļu datubāzē vari ietaisīt detaļas ar visādiem apaļiem cikcakiem? Vai vismaz 6 slāņus atbalsta. Vai pirms snapošanas iespējams atslēgt traucējošos slāņus. Ja jā, tad ideāla proga, manis minētajām katrai ir cits, bet tomēr esošs kaitinošs ierobežojums no uzskaitītajiem, kuri ir bieži vajadzīgi normālam darbam.

----------


## M_J

Atvaino, mana pieredze ar KiCad ir apmēram 3 dienas. Nevienu plati vēl uztaisījis neesmu, esmu palasījies pamācības, uzzīmējis šādas tādas shēmiņas, bet ne plates, paskatījies jau gatavus plašu piemērus un nosecinājis, ka man der. Būtiski, ka nav nekādi pinu skaita vai izmēru ierobežojumi un ir pozitīvas atsauksmes tīmeklī. Nākošās nedēļas laikā plānoju vienu platīti ar tā ap 100 SMD komponentēm uztaisīt, tad varēšu sīkāk ko izstāstīt. Bet zīmēt shēmu man patika. Ir diezgan plašas bibliotēkas un, spriežot pēc aprakstiem, vienkārša jaunu komponentu veidošana. Turklāt ievēroju tādu instrumentu, ka veidojot komponenti iespējams importēt attēlu, nepateikšu gan tieši kādā formātā. Pilnīgi droši varu teikt, ka gerber failus atbalsta, tāpat arī 6 slāņus, tas man bija būtiski, un vispār, ka ģenerē pilnu failu komplektu automatizētai ražošanai. Par izšķirtspēju, precīzi nepateikšu, bet secināju ka manām vajadzībām vairāk kā pietiekami, jo celiņus/atstarpes cenšos netaisīt šaurākus par 0.2mm, Almiko arī tā īsti negrib smalkākus, (bet KiCad atļautu vēl krietni smalkākus) rezistorus un kondensatorus neizmantoju mazākus par 805 izmēru, galu galā vēlāk pašam ar tām shēmām ir jāstrādā, kāpēc mocīties.

----------


## Obsis

Skaidrs, tātad man vērts iečekot.Jo savu ideālo softu vēl neesmu atradis, kaut arī es pāris gadi lietoju FreePCB, bet mans kolēģis tikpat SprintLayout. Un katram ir gan stiprās gan vājās puses.

----------


## M_J

Pamēģināju kaut ko pazīmēt uz plates. Pirmie iespaidi - bez shēmas zīmēt ļauj. Ļauj zīmēt arī bez ķēžu definēšanas. Ja ir shēma, tad ķēdes jau automātiski ir nodefinētas tajā un tiek pārnestas uz plates zīmēšanas programmu. Plates zīmēšanas programmā jaunas ķēdes nodefinēt pagaidām neizdevās, pie jau esošajām pinus var pievienot/atvienot, lai gan sarežģītāk kā PCADā. Shēmu tā vienkārši ar nummuru starpsavienojumu tabulu aizvietot nevar, tas fails, ko importē plates zīmēšanas programma gan ir teksta fails, bet pietiekami sarežģīts un diez vai būs tik viegli bez kļūdām tādu uztaisīt. Celiņu pagriezienus var bīdīt arī ar klavieri, bet tas notiek kaut kā tizli. Ar izšķirtspējas regulēšanu viss ir kārtībā. Gerberu atbalsta, pa taisno drukāt var. Detaļas ar cikcakiem, respektīvi ar cikcakiem vara slānī veidot ļauj, lai gan pirms tam pārprasa, vai tiešām vara slānī grib veidot grafiskas lietas. Defaultā ir apaļi, taisnstūrveida, trapecveida un ovāli kontaktlaukumiņi, nu un protams ar urbumu vai bez un ar kādu. Slāņus var ieslēgt un izslēgt, kā sirds kāro. Man visvairāk neiepatikās, ka neļauj jau uz plates nodefinēt jaunu ķēdi, bet varbūt es vēl vienkārši neatradu, kā to dara. Protams var jau zīmēt arī bez tā, bat pie plates pārbaudes bļaus, ka ir kļūda, un varbūt vēl pūlēsies aizvākt "liekos" celiņus, lai gan, šķiet, šo funkciju var atslēgt, un ir arī "undo". Pagaidām šķiet, ka maksas softs ir labāks, kā tam loģiski arī vajadzētu būt, bet arī šo var lietot, un būs vien jālieto.

----------


## Obsis

Skaidrs, paldies.
Varu pastāstīt par FreePCB, to ar gnu licenci.
Ja ir shēma, tad protams viss notiek kā jau visās progās. Ja nav shēmas, tad izvēlies bibliotēkās (ļoti plašas) korpusus un sakrāmē uz desktopa. Ja ir korpusi kādi tur nav, tad izvēlas korpusa vispārīgo veidu (ierobežota izvēle)un ieraksta cik tam kāju (neierobežota izvēle). Bet ja korpuss ir nestandarta, piemēram DE375 ar savu malas caku, to pagaidām neesmu atradis kā ieviest. Kad slikts, šamais izdod tabulu ar visām kājām, un ir jāpasaka, kurš kājas numurs kontaktējas ar citu kāju. Savienojums ar "neko" formāli nav atļauts, kaut arī vēlāk to varēs nodefinēt par "stub".
Tad šis rāda bildi ar sarkaniem savienojumiem, un katrā no tiem ieklikšķinoties var zīmēt celiņus. Un no tiem drīkst atvilkt "stub", tikai tam galā esošo kontaktlaukumu - tas iezīmējas automātā - vajadzēs dzēst ar delete. Probzas sākas ja jāzīmē paralēlu celiņu žūksnis. Tad jāiestell, piemēram, tīkls uz 0,5 vqi 1 mm un tad ietrāpīt peli nepareizi nevarēs. 
Bet ja tomēr vēlāk rediģējot plati tā notiekās, tad katrā pagriezienā ir stūrītis, aiz kura stūri var valkāt - problēma, ka ar peli var trāpīt tikai tik precīzi, cik var saredzēt. Lielā mērogā neredzi kur atrodies, mazā mērogā atkal neredzi kļūdu. Tāpēc tad saregulē uz 0,01mm vai labāk 1 milu, un bīda ar peli. Labums ir tas, ka jebkurā brīdī vari iezīmēt plates laukumu un pārvilkt uz jebkurieni, tādējādi izbrīvējot vietu aizmirstai detaļai. Printēt pa taisno nevar, tikai caur gerberu. Tāpēc MW-Snap ir ērtākais risinājums, īpaši ja shēma nav liela bet vajadzīgs vesels bloks ar identiskām platēm.
Salīdzinājumā SprintLayer ir pārāk brīvs, jo tabulas nav, tas nozīmē, ka viegli var kādu celiņu aizmirst iezīmēt, kas FreePCB ir neiespējami, šis nešpetni lamāsies.Toties Sprint Layout ļauj eleganti ieviest DE375 korpusu ar to caku. Turklāt FreePCB ļauj regulēt celiņa platumu tikai no viena posma līdz nākošam posmam, tātad lecienveidīgi, bet SprintLayout nav problēmu zīmēt kaut konisku celiņu.

----------


## Seesis

Vēl viens tehnoloģisks jautājums speciem. Kā tur īsti ir, vai mājas  apstākļos divpusējām platēm caurumu metalizāciju arī kaut kā var  izveikt?

----------


## zzz

Iisos vaardos - var. Bet diez vai tev to gribeesies.

Jo maajas apstaakljos var izgatavot arii radiolampu (kaa tur tas franchu onkulis youtuubee)  vai straadaajoshu kodolsinteezes reaktorinju.

Karoch, kjiimiski-elektroliitisko metalizaaciju izdariit var, tachu tev ljoti neiepatiksies ieguldaamie resursi un knibinaashanaas apjoms, kas prieksh taa ir nepiecieshams.

Ir cits variants - speciaalaas kniedes ar caurumu viduu. Tehniski vienkaarshi, tachu jaapeerk pashas kniedes.

----------


## Obsis

Labākais risinājums ir ielodēts vada gabals. Kniedes ir arī labas. Ķīmiskā izsēdināšana ir ļoti ķēpīga un nejaukākais - nedroša.

----------


## Isegrim

Par "*Īso* eks*kursu*" paldies! Piebildīšu, ka ķēķa tehnoloģojās vēl lietojām rasēšanai paredzētās stikla _trubiņas_. Trauslas gan! Regulējamās velces nebija ērtas izgrozīšanai, krāsa tajās ātri kalta, bieži jāpapildina. Dažāda diametra caurulītes atrisināja šo problēmu. Plate tika iespiesta uz rasējamā dēļa starp dažādmalu trīsstūrveida, 10 mm bieza tekstolīta/getinaksa gabaliem. Tad garo lineālu pārlika pāri - gan distance veidojās, gan bija gar ko līnijas vilkt. Dažādus lekālus varēja lietot. Rezultāts sanāca gluži smuks, un dažu eksemplāru izgatavošanai atmaksājās. Ja bija paredzēts kādas plates atkārtot, no lokšņu tērauda taisīja šablonu (matrici) ar vajadzīgajiem caurumiem. Tad to un paciņu sagatavju saskrūvēja kopā un urba 'ar reizi'.
VEFā lietoja vinilspirta emulsiju, ko gatavoja turpat laboratorijā. Divpusīgs plēves logs ar sūkni arī bija. Gaismoja no abām pusēm (ja vajadzēja) ar parastajām fluorescentajām lampām (tām gaisma "cietāka" salīdzinot ar kvēlspuldzēm, kas, piedevām, stipri karst) tiešā tuvumā. Vēl efektīgākas būtu UV dezinfekcijai paredzētās lampas (manītas slimnīcās). Tā pamanījās dabūt gatavas ne tikai divpusīgas, bet pat div- un vairākslāņu (slānis uz vienkārtas stikla tekstolīta 0,1 mm) plates ar caurumu metalizāciju starpslāņu savienojumiem. Pirms 40 gadiem! Tajos laikos "projektus" vēl lipināja uz plēvēm, kam virsū bija koordinātu tīkls. Celiņus veidoja ar izolācijas lentai līdzīgu līplentu. Populārākajam DIP 14 bija īpašas sagataves. Salipinātos "oriģinālus" fotografēja, samazināja līdz 1:1 un kopēja uz tehniskās filmas. Retušēja, ja nepieciešams. Plates kodināja vara hlorīdā (sālsskābe + ūdeņraža peroksīds). Cehā radiouztvērēju un telefona aparātu plates, kas nebija pārāk smalkas, taisīja ar minēto 'šelkogrāfijas' metodi, kodināja hlordzelzī.

----------


## zina90

labs vēstures atskats uz attīstību, interesanti palasīt.

----------


## seniorita

o, te jau ir vesela vēsture, labs informācijas apkopojums, izmantošu, kā atsauci!  ::

----------


## M_J

Skatos, vecā tēmā kaut kas ierakstīts. Mazliet pastāstīšu par saviem iespaidiem par KiCad. Pirms pusgada sāku ar to iepazīties, uz šo brīdi esmu uztaisījis divas plates, vienu ar 492 komponentiem, otru ar 345 komponentien. Kādi 90% no komponentiem - SMD. Salīdzināt varu ar PCAD2001, ar citām programmām neesmu pazīstams. Mans iespaids - laiks nestāv uz vietas un šobrīd pieejamais bezmaksas softs šķiet labāks un ērtāks par padsmit gadus vecu maksas softu. Ja ir bibliotēkas ar gataviem elementiem, gan shēma gan plate zīmējas ātri un viegli. Kaut kādas bibliotēkas nāk līdzi jau uzinstalējot programmu, kaut kādas var sameklēt internetā, var lietot tās, es tomēr taisīju savas, starp citu, arī strādājot ar PCAD rīkojos tāpat. Jaunus elementus izveidot ir viegli, noteikti vienkāršāk kā PCAD. Nosacīti sliktā ziņa - bez shēmas plati zīmēt var, bet nesalīdzināmi ērtāk ir, ja ir shēma. Nav obligāti, lai uzreiz būtu uzzīmēta visa shēma, var shēmu un plati zīmēt vienlaicīgi.  Vispār tas radina pie kārtības, citādi nereti sanāk tā - plate ir, shēmas nav.  Izmaiņas shēmā un platē izdarīt ir vienkārši, atkal liekas, ka vienkāršāk kā PCAD. Auto trasētāju nelietoju, detaļu automātisko izvietošanu gan. No sākuma ar roku saliku štekerus un visas tādas lietas, kurām jau iepriekš paredzēta konkrēta vieta un tad palaidu auto izvietošanu. Iegūstu jau kaut ko. Vismaz detaļas ir ne vairs vienā čupā, bet daudz maz vienmērīgi izvietotas pa plati, citas pat tīri OK. Tās tad "pielīmēju", citām novietojums nav OK, bet jau var redzēt, kur tās novietot, tur tad arī "pielīmējam" un laižam auto izvietojumu vēlreiz. Un tā ar katru reizi situācija uzlabojas. Kad jau ir puslīdz labi, var sākt vilkt celiņus, paralēli visu laiku koriģējot detaļu novietojumu. Nekādus būtiski traucējošus glukus programmā nemanīju, mazliet jāuzmanās zīmējot poligonus. Kad viss gatavs - uztaisam Gerber failus, nosūtam uz Almiko. Viņiem pret saņemtajiem failiem nav nekādu iebildumu. Rezultātā arī izgatavotās plates ir tieši tādas, kā paredzēts. Programma iet gan uz Windows, gan Linux. Īss kopsavilkums - man patīk!

----------


## tornislv

Man ir tāds sacēlies jautājums:
 ::  
Dota shēma (man galvā). Kādi 8 opampi, sauja ar R un C, zināms skaits trimmeru un termināļi kur vadus piespraust/pielodēt. Tā kā ir DIP korpusu opampi, smd taisīt negribu. Ar kuru softu man, diletantam, visātrāk to uztaisīt? Pie tam lai celiņi saskrien automātiski un detaļas pašas pa plati izlēkā, man tik vajag norādīt plates malu, kur štepseļu rinda stāvēs.
Varbūt kāds vēlas man par mazu bet taisnīgu samaksu pret manu shēmu izsniegt pDF, kuru tālāk es varu izdrukāt un izkodināt vienā eksemplārā?

----------


## Powerons

> pDF, kuru tālāk es varu izdrukāt un izkodināt vienā eksemplārā?


 Nu šitas neizklausās reāli  ::  Tā programma ar autorouteri tev sazīmēs tādus sarežģītus brīnumus, ka pašam plati mājas apstākļos būs ļoti smagi, uztaisīt

Tev vajadzēs, CNC kas caurumus precīzi, pareizos izmēros saurbj un neko nesajauc, un neaizmirst kaut ko izurbt
Mājas apstākļos taisīt metalizācijas procesu, ja to proti, varbūt var mēģināt.

Citādi tava ideja var izklausīties labi, ja plati pasūti Almiko, vai kādai citai firmai uztaisīt, tad ideja ir OK

Ja ir 492 detaļas kā *M_J* projektā un vēl daudz SMD, tad konfigurēt autorouteri būs vērts, un piedevām plati pats mājās netaisa.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es sākumā vienpusējās, pēc tam divpusējās plates zīmēju ar roku (tas ir domāts bez autoroutera uz datora) lai arī autorouteris bija.
Plates ir jāzīmē tā lai mājās var uztaisīt, īpaši ja detaļu nevar pielodēt gan no apakšas gan no augšas, un tādas detaļas pagadās regulāri.
 Kā piemēram, Kantainie kondensatori, elektroliti, DIP mikroshēmu paneļi, Skrūvējamie kontaktu izvadi, daži štekeru veidi, DIP signālu slēdži, Standarta daudzkontaktu savienotāji, jeb adatiņas un vēl daudzkas. Nezinu vai ir tāds autorouteris, kas māk tā savilkt ceļiņus ka mājās varēsi uztaisīt

  Katra Via -(duvpusējām platēm) pāreja no aukšējā ceļina uz apakšējo ir darbs ar roku salodēt, un autorouteris tādas taisa daudz, liels roku darbs lodējot.

Es lietoju Eagle CAD, pasaulē starp amatieriem un nelieliem profesionāļīem ļoti izplatīts, internetā daudz shēmas ar EAGLE ko cilvēki sabūvējuši.
Bieži vien var dabūt gatavu uzzīmētu aparātu un pielāgot savām vajadzībām, pieliekot savas modifikācijas.

Man vispār ir doma, ja pietiks laika, uztaisīt nelielu pamācību, kā iesākt zīmēt Shēmas un PCB ar Eagle

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/
http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/?language=en 


Redz kur tā plate, ko es laminatoram demonstrēju, uzbūvēta, tā nav manējā, to zīmējis Vācietis
  Man nebija Ethernet transformators, es to pielaboju pats, ar detaļām, kas bija, jo projekts bija atvērts.
*Varēja redzēt, ka Vācietis bija labi padomājis par to lai mājās plati viegli varētu uztaisīt.*

----------


## tornislv

Sāku domāt, ka būs vien visu uz vafeles jāsalodē un miers.  ::  Šobrīd man dienas kārtībā ir kaste ar diviem lieliem indikatoriem uz LED (14cm 50 segmenti no www.barmeter.com) , diviem galešniekiem (IN - OUT un STEREO - LEFT - RIGHT - MONO - REVERSE), 1KHz un 10KHz ģeneratoru, diviem počiem (LEVEL un BALANCE) un sauju opampu , kas vienā pusē tiek piestepselēta pie liela studijas aparāta STM-610 ieejām un izejām un otrā pusē - pie signāla avota un kontroles ampa. Analogās ēras burvība.  ::

----------


## Powerons

Nu nemet tak plinti krūmos!
Kopš sāku zīmēt un taisīt PCB uz vafeles sen neko vairs neesmu lodējis. Vieglāk ir uztaisīt PCB nekā ar vadiņiem kaut ko savilkt.
Bredboard arī praktiski neizmantoju.
Galvenā priekšrocība, ka pēc shēmas uzzīmēšanas PCB vairs netiek ielaistas kļīudas.

Bez tam ir ļoti svarīgi ka var uzbūvēt viegli vairākas vaienādas plares, un tev kā reiz divas arī vajag.

Nākamais ir svarīgi, tas, ka pēc ilgāka laika var vecu projektu pacel, par ko viss ir aizmirsts, un atkal uztaisīt vai modificēt jaunā versijā. Man taisni ir veca impulsnieka transforatora vadības shēma uz prototipu PCB savilkta ar vadiņiem, pēc diviem gadiem kad ievaidzējās, biju aizmirsis ko biju tur slēdzis, a shēma ta nav!

8 opampi taisni arī izklausās viena vai duvu vakaru darbs savilkt celiņus, pašam celiņus velkot plate sanāk labāk noformēta, nekā kad viss automātā.

----------


## M_J

Visātrāk uztaisīt plati ir ar to softu, kurš ir apgūts. Bet apgūt softu tas ir tāds vienas reizes pasākums, kas prasa laiku. Pāris dienu laikā tas noteikti nenotiek, man, kamēr puslīdz pieradu pie KiCad pagāja apmēram mēnesis. Bet tas, ar iepriekšējo pieredzi PCADā, nestresojot, un kaut ko pazīmējot tad, kad uznāk "iekāriens". Tās, iepriekš minētās, plates, vienu zīmēju divus, otru vienu mēnesi, bet arī nestresojot, paralēli citiem darbiem. Ja mēģinu to lietu sasteigt, neizbēgami salaižu kļūdas. Bet ar svaigu galvu, paskatoties pirms kāda laika zīmēto, daudz labāk var redzēt sataisītās stulbības. Autorouteri mēģināju lietot pašos pirmsākumos, vēl ar veco PCAD 4.5. Uzzīmēju mazu platīti un nesu, toreiz uz "Takoru" taisīt. Pašam jau diez ko tas uzzīmētais nepatika, bet nodomāju - vai gan es svētāks par Romas pāvestu, ja jau autorouteris tā sazīmēja, tā arī vajag. "Takorā" par manu plati bija šausmās, bet prom gluži nedzina, pastāstīja, kas viņiem nepatīk, ko viņi var un, ko nevar iztaisīt, izlaboja kļūdas un uztaisīja. Pēc tam detaļu automātisko izvietošanu un autorouteri esmu lietojis tikai plates sākotnējā izstrādes stadijā, tikai lai uztaisītu plates uzmetumu. Laiks nestāv uz vietas, gan jau arī autorouteri attīstās, bet, palasot forumus, izskatās, ka bez roku darba vismaz noslēguma stadijā vēl neiztikt. Ja nes uz "Almiko" vai kaut kur citur, tad taisīt plati vienā eksemplārā noteikti neatmaksājas. Tad labāk tiešām salodēt uz "vafeles". Bet reizēm tas tīri fiziski ir ļoti sarežģīti izdarāms, ja kāda mikroshēma ir pieejama tikai TQFP64 vai QFN28 korpusā. Bez tam uz gatavas plates viss montāžas process ir nesalīdzināmi ātrāks un patīkamāks. Un ja ir "iesista roka", šķiet ka summārais laiks šādas plates izgatavošanai, ieskaitot visu zīmēšanu KiCadā vai citā programmā, būs īsāks, kā visu pļeckājot uz "vafeles". Tāpēc man ļoti patīk tas, ko dara Powerons. Viņa pieredze man noteikti noderēs.

----------


## tornislv

Redz, man elektronika tomēr ir tikai hobijs. Urbjmašīnas man nav, un, divus vakarus pamocījos ar KiCAD, sapratu, ka uztaisīt audio switchbox man noteikti ātrāk būs uz maketplates. Atliek vēl opcija sarunāt plates taisīšanas pakalpojumu vai to pirkt. Kas tad nu man tur par detaļām - DIP8 un 0.25w rezistori, tas arī viss. Ja domātu taisīt uz smd, tad būtu jēga apgūt programmas. Man gan SMD aizvien vairāk patīk, salīdzinot ar tth. Un jā, ļoti cienu cilvēkus, kas te kaut ko reālu daru un es arī mācos  ::

----------


## Zigis

Visvieglāk apgūstamā un visvienkāršākā programma ir ExpressPCB.
Kādus gadus atpakaļ arī nolēmu pazīmēt, nolādēju populāro un slsvēto Eagle. Pilnīgi bez priekšzināšanām un terminoloķijas izpratnes toreiz, pabūros kādu pusdienu un sapratu ka nesaprotu pilnīgi neko. Izdzēsu.

Nolādēju Express PCB, primitīva bez gala, pamatus apguvu kadās 10min, "profesionālā" limenī kada pusstunda aizgāja. Vienīgi šis softs neder "pasūtišanai", nevar dabūt gerber failus ārā. Proga radīta speciāli pasūtīšanai ExpressPCB, Amērikā. Taču gludināt var uz nebēdu.

"Pasūtīšanai" lietoju Sprint Layout, arī samērā vienkārša, apguvu arī ātri, balstoties uz ExppressPCB pieredzes.

Abām programmām strīpiņas, protams, jāvelk pašam.

----------


## M_J

Jautājums tiem, kas mājas apstākļos ar laminatora/gludekļa metodi ir taisījuši divpusējās plates - kā izdodas nodrošināt augšas un apakšas zīmējumu sakrišanu?

----------


## Jurkins

Vienu reizi esmu mēģinājis nelielu platīti.Precīzu plati, precīzi izgriezu, precīzi pielīmēju ar skoču, sanāca dizegan labi.Bet divpusējās laikam tomēr netaisīšu pats.

Par sprintu. Sprintam ir tāda lieta kā "connectors". Vispār jau var mierīgi "uzzīmēt shēmu", savilkt ar "connectors" un tad bīdīt detaļas kā vajag. Un tikai pēc tam savilkt celiņus. Protams, ja platē ir piecpadsmit četrkārtīgie opampi vai kaut kādas ciparu mikrenes, tad varētu būt ļauni, bet ar diskrētajiem elementiem sanāk tīri labi. Un vēl sprintam ir ideāla jaunu elementu radīšanas tehnoloģija. Paņem to, kurš vistuvāk, disintegrate->split, savelc kā vajag, iezīmē visu un esi klikšķa attālimā no jauna komponenta.

----------


## Powerons

> Jautājums tiem, kas mājas apstākļos ar laminatora/gludekļa metodi ir taisījuši divpusējās plates - kā izdodas nodrošināt augšas un apakšas zīmējumu sakrišanu?


 Ar laminatoru pagaidām esmu uztaisījis tikai vienu PCB un to arī divpusējo, ātrak man laminators nebija.

Varu pastāstīt kā es darīju, VIAS platei man bija 1.27mm ar 0.6 caurumiem. Nobīde bija, bet ne pārāk liela.
Ja nebūtu izmantojis plāno kataloga papīru, bet biezāku spīdīgo var būt būtu pavisam precīzi.

Vispirms plates PCB zīmējumam blakus savelk krustiņus, kas ir PCB abās pusēs vienādi.
Kad izdrukā plati, uzliek uz stikla, kam no apakšas spīdina cauri ar lampu gaismu. Mana gadījumā tas bija fotorāmīša stikls.
Kad krustiņi sakrīt pilnībā, tad pielīmē ar līmlenti, ko laminators nekausē. Es lietoju parasto celtniecības papīra līmlenti.
Kad papīri salīmēti precīzi, tad rūpīgi par vidu ieliek plati un uzlaminē, cir reizes nu vajag.
 Papīru es nogriezu tik platu cik plata PCB,lai vieglāk ievietot līdz ar malām, garumā paīrs bija garāks.

PCB taisa platēku nekā vajag divu iemeslu dēļ.
1- PCB galos (blakus shēmai) uzzīmē vairākas VIAS, kad plate uzlaminēta (papīrs nokasīts), bet ne izkodināta, tad izurbj testa caurumus, un pārbauda vai abas puses sakrīt.
Ja sakrīt, tad kodinām, man sakrita ar pirmo reizi, bet tā varbūt iesācēja veiksme  :: 
2- Plati taisa platāku par tik lielu izmēru, lai varētu uzlikt plastmasas kancelejas papīra saspiedējus, lai kodinot nenobrucina plates apakšpusi.

Būtiski - tie plastmasas saspiedēji netur vāroša ūdens temperatūru, tāpēc nākas kodināt nevis vārošā bet siltā kodinātājā. Kodināšanas laiks nemaz arī nebija daudz ilgāks.

----------


## tornislv

Laminatorizētās lāzeprintera izdrukas var ar dzelzs hlorīdu kodināt, jeb arī tur ir kas jauna atklāts?

----------


## Powerons

> Laminatorizētās lāzeprintera izdrukas var ar dzelzs hlorīdu kodināt, jeb arī tur ir kas jauna atklāts?


  Redz kur te viens ņemās ar gludekli un kodina ar dzels hlorīru:

http://youtu.be/imQTCW1yWkg?t=7m8s

Pats neesmu taisījis ar hlorīdu, bet nevajadzētu būt nekādas problēmas, var būt hlorīdnieki var pastātīt,

Es taisu ar nātrijapersulfātu Na2S2O8, var dabūt elektronikas veikalos,
galvenie plusi
1- Var redzēt cauri šķidrumam kā kodinās
2- Ja kur nopil, tad nesmuki nenoķēpājās tā ka nevar atmazgāt (caurumus biksēm gan var izkodināt ilgākā laikā!  ::  )

Bet ja jau tas dzels hlorīds ir krājumos gan jau ka var lietot tik pat labi

----------


## sasasa

Jautājums aptuveni par tēmu. 
Vajag 20 - 30gab. divpusējas PCB plates apm. 30x70mm. Esmu izvēles priekšā  vai nu taisīt pašam (gadus 20+ neesmu neko tādu darījis nemaz nerunājot par printēšanu, gludināšanu utt. ) vai arī pasūtīt kādā kantorī, kas ar to nodarbojas profesionāli. Kur visērtāk/izdevīgāk tādas pasūtīt un kādas aptuveni varētu būtu izmaksas tik mazam pasūtījumam. 
Ja pasūtīt kantorī, tad nav ne mazākā saprašana kas tie tādi par nosaukumiem
GERBER PS 274(X),EXCELLON.
CAM 350 V 8.0.6 - *.cam;
P-CAD2000-2002,ACCEL - *.pcb;
PCAD-4.5, PCAD-8.5
tas no almiko.lv pasūtījuma lapas

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Taisīt divpusējas pašam, manuprāt, ir uzprasīšanās uz problēmām.
Tie nosaukumi ir formāti, kurus izgatavotājs pieņem, gerberfailus Tev praktiski jebkura PCB programma uztaisīs. Tāds daudzums divpusēju plašu ar maskām pie Almiko varētu maksāt ~50-70Eur un būs gatavas pa nedēļu.

----------


## Powerons

Es darītu tā - vienu prototipu uztaisītu mājās pats, lai pārliecinātos, ka kļūdas iekš PCB nav,

Pēc tam pārējās kaut kur pasūtītu.

Citādi, ko iesāksi ar 30 brāķiem.

----------


## sasasa

> Es darÄ«tu tÄ - vienu prototipu uztaisÄ«tu mÄjÄs pats, lai pÄrliecinÄtos, ka kÄ¼Å«das iekÅ¡ PCB nav,
> 
>  PÄc tam pÄrÄjÄs kaut kur pasÅ«tÄ«tu.
> 
> CitÄdi, ko iesÄksi ar 30 brÄÄ·iem.


 GaiÅ¡a doma, tikai jÄmeklÄ kÄds kas man vismaz ierÄda to Ä«sto papÄ«ru un paÅ¡a printÄÅ¡anas/pÄrvilkÅ¡anas/gludinÄÅ¡anas procesa knifus, lai nesanÄk man vÄl mÄjÄs 30 brÄÄ·i kamÄr pieÅ¡aujos  :: 




> TaisÄ«t divpusÄjas paÅ¡am, manuprÄt, ir uzprasÄ«Å¡anÄs uz problÄmÄm.....
> ..
> ...TÄds daudzums divpusÄju plaÅ¡u ar maskÄm pie Almiko varÄtu maksÄt ~50-70Eur un bÅ«s gatavas pa nedÄÄ¼u.


 JÄ, tÄ jau ir ar tÄm 2-pusÄjÄm..  ::   , bet ja labi gribu tad arÄ« uz 1-pusÄjo varu sataisÄ«t.
Cena tÄ«ri ok  2.5 eur par plati tas ir pilnÄ«gi normÄli. Tikai kas tur bija ar tiem Eagle failiem un autortiesÄ«bÄm. It kÄ jau man tas izmÄrs nepÄrsniedz free versijas gabarÄ«tus...?

----------


## Powerons

> tikai jÄmeklÄ kÄds kas man vismaz ierÄda to Ä«sto papÄ«ru un paÅ¡a printÄÅ¡anas/pÄrvilkÅ¡anas/gludinÄÅ¡anas procesa knifus, lai nesanÄk man vÄl mÄjÄs 30 brÄÄ·i kamÄr pieÅ¡aujos


  Ej uz Å¡ito tÄmu apspriezties:  :: 

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/721...ght=laminators
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/721...ght=laminators

----------


## sasasa

Vai kÄds ir mÄÄ£inÄjis laminatora/gludekÄ¼a vietÄ izmantot silikona sildelementu? Man viens tÄds varÄru bÅ«t pieejams ar visu termoregulatoru. Vai ir vÄrts mÄÄ£inÄt? Saspiest ar lÄ«mspÄ«lÄm domÄju.

----------


## sasasa

Iet tÄ lieta! NezinÄju cik grÄdus likt, jo info par tonera kuÅ¡anas temperatÅ«ru internetÄ ir stipri atÅ¡Ä·irÄ«ga. Uzliku 185, kÄ bija minÄts laminatoram, bet varbÅ«t ka pat nevajag tik dauz, jo te jau nerullÄ cauri, bet silda nekustÄ«gi. VienÄ«gÄ problÄma Å¡obrÄ«d - jÄliek pa vidu starp plati un sildÄ«tÄju kaut kÄds starpslÄnis, jo sildÄ«tÄja virsma ir ar nelielÄm pumpiÅÄm, kas neÄ¼auj 100% piespiesties visam laukumam. Bet ar visu to pirmÄ prove sanÄca pat Ä¼oti glÄ«ti, neskatoties uz to, ka pat plati neattaukoju.
DrukÄju uz visparastÄkÄ printeru fotopapÄ«ra 10x15cm. NoplÄsu bez mÄrcÄÅ¡anas. NÄkoÅ¡o mÄÄ£inÄÅ¡u ar mÄrcÄÅ¡anu pirms plÄÅ¡anas. VarbÅ«t bÅ«s vÄl labÄk.

----------


## AndrisZ

No kurienes tÄds silikona sildelements?
TÄs pumpiÅas nevar nogriezt/novÄ«lÄt nost?

----------


## sasasa

> No kurienes tÄds silikona sildelements?
> TÄs pumpiÅas nevar nogriezt/novÄ«lÄt nost?


 No Å¡ejienes www.keenovo.com 
 ViÅiem var pasÅ«tÄ«t izmÄru un jaudu pÄc savÄm vajadzÄ«bÄm. Es lÄ«dzÄ«gu, tikai krietni garÄku, pirku koka detaÄ¼u locÄ«Å¡anai. Ä»oti laba manta tÄdÄm vajadzÄ«bÄm - samÄrcÄ koku, uzliec uz formas, Å¡ito pa virsu un lieta darÄ«ta. Koks locÄs kÄ plastilÄ«ns.
PumpiÅas jau nav tik lielas lai vÄ«lÄtu. TÄ ir tÄda virsmas faktÅ«ra, ko rada armÄjuma slÄnis, bet ar to pietiek, lai nebÅ«tu vienmÄrÄ«gs piespiediens pa visu virsmu. Å ovakar paprovÄÅ¡u kaut ko pa starpu ielikt un tad saspiest. 
Tikko aplauzos ar tonera noÅemÅ¡anu - sievas nagu lakas noÅÄmÄjs tika uzspodrina nevis nomazgÄ toneri. Laikam jÄiet uz bodi pÄc acetona.

----------


## Powerons

Ja gribi lÄ«dzenu, tad paÅem parasto gludekli, kÄ daudzi to dara, netÄ YoutubÄ var apskatÄ«ties, piemÄri par pilnam.
Es gan gludekli nelietoju, jo kvalitÄti ar to notrÄpÄ«t grÅ«tu,

Bet laminators labs ar to, ka toneri vienmÄrÄ«gi rulÄjot piespieÅ¾ klÄt ar saviem gumijas ruÄ¼Ä«em, un kvalitÄte nemainÄ«gi laba.

 Tas Ednet laminÄtors interneta veikalÄ sÄkÄs no 20 Eur.

----------


## AndrisZ

> TÄ ir tÄda virsmas faktÅ«ra, ko rada armÄjuma slÄnis, bet ar to pietiek, lai nebÅ«tu vienmÄrÄ«gs piespiediens pa visu virsmu


 Tad varbÅ«t noÅ¡paktelÄt ar kÄdu silikona hermÄtiÄ·i, kas tur temperatÅ«ru (tikai ideja).

----------


## sasasa

TÄ arÄ« izdarÄ«ju. UzsmÄrÄju pa virsu izlÄ«dzinoÅ¡u silikona kÄrtu. Tagad piespieÅ¾ vienmÄrÄ«gi pa visu laukumu, bet kvalitÄte vienalga mani ne visai apmierina. It kÄ jau tÄs testa strÄ«piÅas pat lÄ«dz 0.125 ir tÄ«ri vai cÄ«eÅ¡amas, bet kopumÄ tÄs. robainÄs celiÅu malas nav visai tÄ«kamas . VÄl pÄc kodinÄÅ¡anas nezin kÄ izskatÄ«sies.. VÄl nevaru saprast kÄpÄc caurumu vietas daudzkur nobÄ«dÄ«tas no centra.
Bildi, pilnÄ izmÄrÄ, kautkÄ neizdodas ielikt no telefonaí ½í¸ 
http://s30.postimg.org/am5zzgbdb/tmp...3155294669.jpg

----------


## Jurkins

VienÄ krievu forumÄ par gludekÄ¼a metodi izlasÄ«ju, ka esot kaut kÄds aerosols paredzÄts lÄzerprintÄjumu noturÄ«bas pastirprinÄÅ¡anai. Å ie baigi slavÄja - celiÅu malas savelkot lÄ«dzenas u.t.t. Bet, kÄ jau parasti tas gadÄs, links (nu Å¡ito tak noteikti atcerÄÅ¡os  :: ) pazuda. Savas pilsÄteles veikalos uz manu jautÄjumu pÄrdevÄji izliekas par biegtiem.

----------


## sasasa

Diez vai manā gadījumā aerosols te ka ko palīdzēs, jo papētot ar lupu printera izdruku, es redzu ka Samsung ML2010 nav no tiem labākajiem kvalitātes ziņā, lai taisītu 0.25mm celiņus.  Par cik es neko negludinu, tad plate un izdruka ir nekustīgi saspiestas kamēr karsējas. Nav nekādas ne nobīdes ne izplūduma. Reāli tas kas ir uz papīra, tas arī uz plates. Metode ir gana laba tik jātiek pie kvalitatīva printera  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Da vot šie to printera izdruku ar to aerosolu arī apsmidzina, un esot baigi labais rezultāts.

Printerim noņēmi nost toner saving un uzliki dark? Ar rollingā pildītu kārtridžu tieši ar ML2010 printējums bija ļoti labs, nācās to printeri izmest dēļ tā, ka nevilka(slikti vilka) iekšā un stumjot ārā gofrēja papīru. Tagad stāv mazais canon, bet vēl neesmu neko mēģinājis ar šo printētos zīmējumus kodināt.

----------


## sasasa

> Printerim noņēmi nost toner saving un uzliki dark?


 Toner saving ir noņemts, bet ar to dark man sāka izplūst celiņi no saspiešanas. Uzliekot Normal bija precīzāks nospiedums.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Lasu un sāku saprast, ka kaut ko daru neparezi, ja ar manu ML2010 tik labi nesanāk. Ja pa taisno drukāju no īgļa, tonera seivings un dārk arī jāmaina? un kur?  ::

----------


## sasasa

Ir neliela neskaidrība par savienojumiem no vienas puses celiņiem ar otras puses celiņiem, ja ir plānots plati pasūtīt Almiko. Respektīvi vai zīmēt (ar Eagle) atsevišķi Via vai veidot savienojumus detaļu ielodēšanas vietās/caurumos? Ne visām detaļām varēšu aplodēt no abām pusēm (piem elektrolītam). Vai Almiko tur visus caurumus metalizē vai tikai tos kur uzrādīti kā savienojumi (Via)?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Metalizē visus, ja vien nav kādas specifiskas prasības.

----------


## sasasa

> Iet tā lieta! Nezināju cik grādus likt, jo info par tonera kušanas temperatūru internetā ir stipri atšķirīga. Uzliku 185, kā bija minēts laminatoram, bet varbūt ka pat nevajag tik dauz, jo te jau nerullē cauri, bet silda nekustīgi.


 Šodien iemēģināju ķīniešu papīru un uz krietni zemākām temperatūrām, jo sapratu ka 185 ir krietni par daudz un toneris paliek pārāk šķidrs. Drukāts ar Brother printeri uz dzeltenā ķīniešu papīra. Temperatūra 135 grādi,  "cepu" ar savu "plāksteri" 3 minūtes, tad atdzsēju līdz 100 un rauju nost papīru. rezultās, man jau liekas, ka vienkārši perfekts, ja neskaita ka biju švaki piespiedis vienā malā, bet nu tas ar flomi aizvelkams. Nekādu izplūdumu, nekādas nobīdes izskatās kā būtu drukāts ar printeri uzreiz uz plates  ::  
Ar Samsungu ML2010 drukātais pat uz 125 grādiem nedaudz izplūst. Kārtriža uzpildīt, iespējams ka toneris nelabs, vai vajag vēl zemaku temperatūtu. Bet nu jāpiespiež ir labi.
..redzēs kas būs pēc kodināšanas

----------


## M_J

Kāds "Brāļa" modelis Tev ir?  Jautāju tāpēc, ka man arī ir "Brālis" DCP1510. Ar dzelteno ķīniešu papīru neesmu mēģinājis, glancētie papīri "Brālim" nepatika, par biezu, bet izmantojot "Elfas" kataloga lapu un gludekli rezultāts man nepatika. Kaut kur izlasīju, ka "brāļa" tonerim ir augstāka kušanas temperatūra, kā pārējiem printeriem un tāpēc tie esot ne visai piemēroti šai tehnoloģijai. Tāpēc pagaidām mēģinājumus biju nolēmis pagaidām neturpināt, bet te lasu, ka izdodas, pie tam perfekti. Būs tomēr jāpasūta tas dzeltenais papīrs.

----------


## sasasa

Modeli šobrīd nepateikšu, jo drukāju pie dēla darbā, bet nākošreiz apskatīšos. Tas perfektums saprotams ka priekš "gludekļa" metodes  :: 
.. un piespiedējs jātaisa nopietnāks(!) - koka dēlītis izlocās no karstuma.   :: 
p.s. vispār jau par agru sapriecājos no 6 platēm tikai 3 sanāca. 2 nez kādā veidā bja riktīgi izkustējušās un nobīdījušās, lai gan saspiests bija ar "amerikanku" un vaļā taisīju kad temperatūra nokritās līdz 100. Vienai papīrs pielipis bija un pat tāda kā plēve vēl tur aplipusi. Iespējams ka tam ķīniešu papīram arī kvalitāte nav konstanta ..

----------


## sasasa

Ar to "perfekti" es pārsteidzos, bet nu slikti liekas ka nav priekš "gludekļa"  ::  Apakšmala ir ar defektiem, bet tas laikam no tā ka es to sldītāja "plāksteri" liku gadrīz pie pašas malas, a viņam ta mala mazāk silda...
Prnteris DCP-9020CDW

----------


## jonis8989

Drukāt var uz tā spīdīgi-taukainā papīra, kas ir uzlīmēm apakšā. Toneris no tā viegli nāk nost, un pēc gludināšanas var papīru vienkārši noņemt, un toneris 100% paliek pie plates

----------


## Powerons

*sasasa* Nu redzi, kad kaut ko dara, tad parasti arī kaut kas sanāk  :: 
Man gan liekās tā tava plākstera metode baigi darbietilpīga, man aizdomas, kad arī visai ilga.




> Drukāt var uz tā spīdīgi-taukainā papīra, kas ir uzlīmēm apakšā. Toneris no tā viegli nāk nost, un pēc gludināšanas var papīru vienkārši noņemt, un toneris 100% paliek pie plates


 Tu neesi pazīstams ar ķīniešu dzelteno PCB papīru, tāpēc te senas metodes stāsti.

----------


## sasasa

Ko tu domā ar darbietilpīgu? Saspied, ieslēdz, atlaid un noplēs papīru. Izlaist caur laminatoru droši ka ir mazāk kā 3 minūtes, bet taisot vienu, divas plates tās dažas minūtes nav tik būtiskas. Es šobrīd izmantoju to kas ir pie rokas.

----------


## Obsis

RE:MJ""Jautājums tiem, kas  taisījuši divpusējās plates - kā izdodas nodrošināt augšas un apakšas  zīmējumu sakrišanu? 						""
Divas metodes. Vai nu sakniedē abas eksponēšanas plēves ar papīram domātajām skavām/skavotāju, tā ka izveidojas aploksne. Sakrišanu pārbauda skatoties pret gaismu. Ieliekot plati eksponēšanai, ir jābūt viens līdz divi cm pārlaidei (kniedējuma vietai pāri plates maliņai), lai ne sevišķi simetriska iebāšana nesaliec filmas tā, ka tās nobīdās par plates biezuma tiesu.
Otrs variants - to pašu paveic ar šauro skoču.

----------


## Obsis

RE: MJ "" taisīt plati vienā eksemplārā noteikti neatmaksājas. Tad labāk tiešām  salodēt uz "vafeles". Bet reizēm tas tīri fiziski ir ļoti sarežģīti  izdarāms, ja kāda mikroshēma ir pieejama tikai TQFP64 vai QFN28 korpusā""
Es šādos gadījumos uz vafeles uzlīmēju (BF-2 vai BF-6) mazu plānā paveida (0,5mm) PCB, apmēram 1cmx1cm, kurā iekodināta mazās blusiņas kāju sistēma un kontaktlaukumiņi normālu tinamo vadu pielodēšanai. Tinamo vadu (~0,3mm) lietošana stipri atvieglo žgutu trasēšanas grūtības uz miniatūrām platēm vienīgajā eksemplārā..

----------


## JenertAndzins

Beidzot esmu sadūšojies un sazīmējis plati ar atmegu smd 32TQFP paketē. Bet, rodas jautājums vai manu sazīmēto plati vispār mājās var izodināt. Gribētos vismaz notestēt vai viss strādā. pēc tam, pa cik vajag vairāus eksemplārus, pasūtītu kaut no ķīniešiem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Zilajā slānī celiņu stūrus labāk uztaisi uz 45 grādiem, tā tomēr ir glītāk un aizņem mazāk vietas uz plates. Sarkanajā slānī vietām tas pats. Detaļas it kā varētu kompaktāk savietot. Bet tā pa lielam nav slikti.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Gribas noskaidrot kā īsti ar ar to fotorezisu. Man ir gatavā platītes ar fotorezistu(no argusa ar zilo plēvi virsu rezistam). 
Kādam jābūt manam rīcības plānam, lai nonāktu līdz gala produktam? 
1) uzdrukāju uz kodoskopa plēves shēmu.
2) Man ir jālien zem sarkanās gaismas, vai es varu rīkoties ar plati arī arastā gaismā, lai uzliktu kodoskopa plēvi uz plates? 
3) es ekspozēju plati zem lampas minūti(vai to var darīt zem "ekanomiskās lampas"?)
4) mazn ir ieprikts Argusa attīstīšanas šķīduma pulveris 22g jāšķīdina 0,5 l ūdens attīstas amp 30 sek. - obligāti jājauc ar destilētu ūdeni?
5) noskaloju plati ūdenī, metu nākōšajā ķīmijā, kas plati kodina. 

Visvairāk baida sačakarēt kaut ko ar to ekspozēšanu. 
attīstīsāna arī jautājums - šitā topika sākumā aprakstā minēts, ka attīsta ŪDENĪ???  Rodas nesaidrības.

----------


## habitbraker

Mana recepte ir apmeeram shaada. Laiki varbuut buus jaapiedzen, atkariibaa, no gaismas avota, kljiimiju proporcijaam/temperatuuraam, rezista slaanja biezuma, utt
*Iesaku drukaat uz parasta balta papiira un nopuust ar Transparent 21. Sanaak tik pat labi, bet ilgterminjaa ir leetaak.
*Svariigi ir izdrukaat taa, lai apdrukaadaa puse piespiestos platei. Parasti tad spogulii sanaak drukaat. Piespiest var ar parastu stikla gabalu
*Ja tieshi gaismas stari (saule, lampa) netraapa platei, tad nekaadas sarkanaas gaismas nav vajadziigas. Pustumsa ir pietiekami.
*Arii izmantoju parastu ekonomisko galda lampu. Apmeram 5 min, ~15 cm attaalumaa. Tev varbuut buus cits laiks...
*Attiistiitaaja proporcija izklausaas, ka derees. Destileets uudens pavisam noteikti nav obligaats. Un skjidrums, ja kas, ir izmantojams vairraakaart. 
*Attiista tik ilgi, kameer redzams spiidiigs varsh, kur tam buutu jaabuut redzamam. Ja neattiistaas apmeram 1 min laikaa, tad iespeejams , ka nav pietiekami ilgi apgaismots.

----------


## habitbraker

> Oooo, negribi pastāstīt vairāk par KiCad?
> VAi bez shēmas spēj zīmēt. Vai shēmu var aizvietot ar urbumu numuru starpsavienojumu tabulu. Vai celiņu pagriezienus spēj bīdīt ar klavieri nevis peli. Vai izšķirtspēja ir kvantificēti regulējama, vismaz starp 1 milu un 1 milimetru.Vai atbalsta gerber failus. Vai ļauj printēt pa taisno. Vai detaļu datubāzē vari ietaisīt detaļas ar visādiem apaļiem cikcakiem? Vai vismaz 6 slāņus atbalsta. Vai pirms snapošanas iespējams atslēgt traucējošos slāņus. Ja jā, tad ideāla proga, manis minētajām katrai ir cits, bet tomēr esošs kaitinošs ierobežojums no uzskaitītajiem, kuri ir bieži vajadzīgi normālam darbam.


 Ja kas, DipTrace var bez sheemas ziimeet, atskjirirbaa no Eagle (par KIcad nezinu). Un veel viena lieliska funkcija: iespeeja importeet gerber failus...

----------


## Powerons

* JenertAndzins* - iesaku tev apsvert laminatora metodi, tā tomēr ir vieglāka.

Diezgan laba plate tev sanākusi priekš mājās taisīšanas.
Tikai skaties vai VIAS nav par mazu vai arī ar mazu urbīti jāurbj.




> 1) uzdrukāju uz kodoskopa plēves shēmu.


 Ja esi iersācējs, bez šitās filmas sūdīgās Argusa plates lietot neiesaku:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=din9d9clY78




> obligāti jājauc ar destilētu ūdeni?


 Vienmēr esmu lietojis parastu krāna ūdeni, nekādu problēmu.





> Ja kas, DipTrace var bez sheemas ziimeet, atskjirirbaa no Eagle (par KIcad nezinu). Un veel viena lieliska funkcija: iespeeja importeet gerber failus...


 Nestāsti muļķibas, arī Eagle var zīmēt bez shēmas, stulbi tā darīt, bet ja nu gribās, tad var!

----------


## habitbraker

Vai eagle var uzziimeet celinjus, ja nav defineeti signaali (nav dzeltenie savienojumi)? Pats neatradu. 
Protams, ka 95% gadijumos taa dariit ir galiigi garaam. Bet dazkart naakas atseviskjas PCB daljas importeet un ir nepiecieshams kaut kaa savienot vinjas ar esoshaas plates celinjiem.

----------


## Powerons

Vis ko var izdarīt, tiko izmēģināju.

Ja shēmas fails nepastāv un ir tikai  *.brd , tad var zīmēt kā ienāk prātā,

Ja grib tad ar celiņiem,  ja grib tad no kājas līdz kājai var uzlikt dzeltenos savienujumu vadus, tā pat vara nodzes, sākumā celiņus un paliek dzeltenie vadi,
pēc tam adī dzeltenos vadus var nodzes.

Nepatīk dzeltenie vadi, velc pliku celiņu patiešo.

----------


## habitbraker

Kura Tev versija? Ar 6.0.0 nu galiigi nesanaak


Interesee vilkt pliku celinju pa tiesho, jo ne vienmeer ir kaajas pieejamas

----------


## Powerons

> Kura Tev versija? Ar 6.0.0 nu galiigi nesanaak


 Versija: 6.1.0




> Interesee vilkt pliku celinju pa tiesho, jo ne vienmeer ir kaajas pieejamas


 Ar pareizām komponentēm vienmēr kājas pieejamas, ja nav komponente, tad var uztaisīt, vai pārtaisīt.

Ja gribi vēl ko, jautāt par Eagle, tad pārcelies uz:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/727...lates-ar-Eagle

un netaisi OffTopiku

----------


## habitbraker

Dazhreiz komponente ir pats PCB celinjsh. 
Bet nu skaidrs.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Poweron, pēc pāris eksperimentiem sapratu, ka tiešām prasās pēc tās metalizētās plēves. 
Jautājums - kur tādu iegūt īpašumā te pat LV?

----------


## JDat

Ja nemaldos, tad šitas produkts.

----------


## JDat

Tiko uzraku interesantu ideju: http://hackaday.com/2016/01/07/make-pcbs-with-dlp-omg/

Nav tā ka baigi gribētos pamēģināt, bet... Varbūt kādam noder.

----------


## sasasa

Kā  dabūt precīzu palielinājumu/izmērus? Un kā novērst optiskos kropļojumus, ko rada objektīvs. Man liekas pinīgs sviests precīziem darbiem.

----------


## korkis

Par projektoru es arī biju iedomājies. Nu precīzus izmērus varētu ieregulēt ar kaut kādām atzīmēm, kuras arī projecē un pēc tām arī  ieregulē.

----------


## sasasa

Nu nezinu gan vai tas būs viegli un ērti. Es esmu kādreiz pārfotografejis tehniskos rasējumus. Ar labu fix objektīvu, ar precīzu plakņu iestatīšanu, bet arī tad, lai finālā dabūtu rezultātu bez kropļojumiem, bija krietni jāpacīnās un vēl ar softu jāizkoriģē. Tas ir liels laika patēriņš un nav to vērts, ja ir tādas metodes kā kontaktkopija vai lāzerdruka, kas izslēdz objektīva optikas radītos kropļojumus.

----------


## Delfins

netā pamanīju CNC frēzes ar UV-laser galvu. 
Skaidrs, ka vajag elektronikas daļu, kas salīmēs kustību + dedzināšanu.

Bet nav vienkāršāk palaist parastajā nemodificētājā CNC un uz "jebkuru dziļumu" ar prasto slēdzi ieslēgt UV lāzeri, vai kādā citā veidā pārevidot Z(?) ass signāļu uz "laser on" lai nav mehāniskā slēgšana?

tip šitā, bet laikam vajag precīzāku lāzeri/cnc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHjqAbnmEvw

----------


## JDat

Vle viens kapitālists eksperimentē... http://hackaday.com/2016/01/12/even-...transfer-pcbs/

Šoreiz acetons un spirts lai dabūtu nost papīru lāzergludekļa, piedodiet, lāzerkaut kas metodei, jo gludeklis/laminators netiek izmantots.

----------


## JDat

Delfīn! Kāpēc uz CNC frēze jākarina UV lāzeru? Pietiek ja ir pareizais gals un frēzē vārda tiešajā nozīmē nevis čakarējas ar lāzeri.

----------


## sasasa

Vai ir kāds mēģinājis printēt pa tiešo uz plates CD/DVD printera šūplādē. Piem ar ip4200 vai līdzīgu Canon printeri kam melnā kārtridžā ir pigmenta ūdensnoturīga krāsa. Man vienam citam ip1300 (šim nav CD/DVD tray )ar PG-40 kārtridžu, ūdenī nost točna nemazgājas, bet nez kā ir kodinot - vai nesūcas kas cauri un neizēd?
Par Epsonu un K3 tintem ir skaidrs  ::

----------


## Powerons

Ir šitāds varian:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSKXtXXAD70

Man liekās, ka kaut kur redzēju, ka plati pēc drukāšanas jācep cepeškrāsnī, pēc tam tinte nost neiet.

----------


## sasasa

Tai video liekas ka par to speciālo, dzelteno tinti. Vismaz pēc komentāra. Cep, cik zinu, Epsona K3 tintes un dzelteno. K3 var arī necept, bet tikai labi nožāvēt. Mani šobrīd interesē vai te kāds ir tieši Canon menlo pigmenta tinti provējis kodināt.

----------


## JDat

Uz mani neskatieties! Esmu fotonists. Taisu ar positiv20. Tekošajā projektā 52 PCB jāzutaisa. 13 dažādas PCB, kuras savā starpā saspraužas ar IDC adatiņām. Nekas īpašs. Eagle+Tintes printeris+Fotorezists. Nātrija persulfāts utt.

----------


## JenertAndzins

tas ar to acetonu un spirtu liekas tīri interesants. Acetonu kur dabūt skaidrs, bet kur man dabūt spirtu 1) dokumenti vēl neļauj 2)kur meklēt? 
brīvlaikā ar JDat un Powerona instrukcijām nomēģināju eksponēt pirmās platītes ar fotorezistu. nu tā, tai tenikai kā visām ir jāpiešaujas. Katrā ziņā atmega 328 SMD'footprintu uzlikt sanāca. smalkāk negāju.

----------


## Delfins

Baigais čakars.
Tad jau labāk es 2x izdrukāju vienu un to pašu uz vienas lapas, lai neizgaismo cauri UV. Btw, man arī bija doma, ka drukā 2x caursp. lamināta lapas, liek vienu otru virsū - vismaz tad  99.9% "iecentrēt" var.

----------


## sasasa

Jauna diena - jauni pārsteigumi. Šodien izdomāju, ka jāpaprovē mājas apstākļos 2-pusīgo PCB uzveidot. Salvatā plāno, 1mm, tekstolītu nopirku, jo likās, ka tas būs kā reizi 18x40mm izmēra platei. Laikam tak zvaigznes ne tā bija nostājušās, jo visu laiku lika saprast, ka nav ko čakarēties mājās ar smalkām 2-pusējām platēm. Sākumā nepareizi izdrukāju, tad nepareizi uzgludināju, tad sapratu, ka 0.6mm Via ar šaurajām maliņām ir pārāk nenopietni "virtuves variantam", lai notrāpītu vienu pret otru. Beigās, kad nu pēc ilgiem pūliņiem abas puses bija uzgludinātas, kodināšanas procesa beigās sāku nojaust ko nelāgu. Šķērsām celiņiem rēgojās neizkodinātas vara švīkas un visādi klekši. Ne ļoti daudz, bet pietiekoši, lai sāktu besīties. Citas ap 0.1mm, citas smalkas kā mats. Plate pirms apstrādes bija tīra ar garantiju, tika pat vēl ar pavisam smalku smilšpapīru nopucēta un attaukota. Kodināšanas sākumā vareja redzēt ka visa viemnērīgi maina krāsu. Pabakstīju tās švīkas  ar adatu un sapratu, ka tur vara slānis ne pa jokam,  ja gaidīšu kamēr noēdīs, tad arī visi mani ceļi būs pa pieskari. Pēc visiem pūliņiem ārā mest sirdsapziņa neļāva - ņēmu un ar nazi graizīju un kasīju āra. Savā dzīvē neko tādu nebiju redzējis, bet sajūta tāda, ka uz saskrambāta tekstolīta uzlikuši vara slāni, kurš tagad švīku vietās ir pamatīgi biezs. Vai ir bijuši līdzīgi gadījumi ka gadās brāķēts tekstolīts? 
Patīk man tas 1mm tekstolīts, bet nu ja tāds čakars, tad labāk nē.
Bet laikam gan pēdējo reizi ar gludekli taisu plates mikrenēm ar 0.65mm kājām

----------


## Delfins

un domāji, ka tekstolīts ir pilnīgi gluds? Gluds tas būs tikai vienpusējā variantā (gandrīz kā spogulis). Otrkārt nevienmērīgs biezums ļauj labāk salīmēt, vismaz garantija ka celiņš neatlobīsies kā parastais papīra stikeris.
Bišk vairāk pakodināt vajadzēja un ar ausu kociņu iziet maigi cauri tukšumiem.

----------


## sasasa

Šī nav pirmā plate manā mūžā. Ja paskaita no skolas laikiem, tad laikam veselu sienu ar viņām varētu noklāt. Agrāk gan ar dzelzs hlorīdu to darīju, bet lielas starpības nav. Es arī turēju ilgāk. Kad 99% bija jau tīrs un tik tie draņķi palikuši, tad vēl minūtes 5 mērcēju un ar otu mazgāju, bet bez rezultāta. Tik vien dabūju, kā izrobotas ceļu malas, kur kodinātājs bija jau zem krāsas pagājis. Nu nebija kautkas riktīgi ar to textolītu.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja ilgstoši *vecās zālēs* turēsi, dabīgi, ka zem krāsas no malām ēdīsies. VEFā ar dzelzs hlorīdu kodināja tikai _širpotrebu_ (telefoni, radiouztvērēji), bet arī tad process ilga dažas minūtes - šķīdumu sildīja, pumpēja un pašas plates pa "konveijeru" brauca tajā šķīdumā. Kamēr atšļūca līdz līnijas galam, bija gatavas. Tehnoloģija prasta - nitrokrāsa ar sietspiedi. Smalkās, tsk. vairākslāņu ar caurumu metalizāciju taisīja vienīgi ar fotometodi (vinilspirta emulsija) un kodināja _vara hlorīdā_ (ūdeņraža peroksīds + sālsskābe).

----------


## sasasa

> Bet laikam gan pēdējo reizi ar gludekli taisu plates mikrenēm ar 0.65mm kājām


 Te nu bija mani "sliktie" nodomi. Lai arī joprojām neesmu izaudzis līdz laminatoram un gludinu ar gludekli (karstais plāksteris apnika) un esmu sev neskaitāmas reizes teicis, ka netaisīšu ar gludekli smalkās plates, šodien nebija citu variantu (tintinieks uzkārās) kā uzgludināt 2-pusēju plati mikrenei ar 0.5mm kāju soli. Teikšu, ka nekāda vaina. Nav tik glīti, kā ar fotrezistu, bet jebkurā gadījuma pilnīgi lietojams izstrādājums. Kur vieta atļauj, tur gan necenšos vilkt 10mil celinus, bet vismaz 12 vai 14. 
Ja vēl manas urbjmašīnas patrona nemestu, tad arī 0.6mm  caurumiņus varētu precīzāk trāpīt tur, kur tiem jābūt  ::

----------


## JDat

Nav slikti. Sevišķi priekš gludekļa.

Arī sāku apsvērt iespēju vilkt celiņus zem 0805 SMD detaļām, pēc eagle lib "pielabošanas".

----------


## sasasa

Atkal sāku apsvērt laminatora variantu/iegādi, jo ar gudekli itin bieži kāda maliņa tomēr atlec vaļa. Savukārt ar fotorezistu īsti nepatīk čakarēties (+meita atņēma man savu nagu lampu).
 Vai liekot laminatorā nenobīdās papīrs. Kā tur ir taisot 2-pusējo plati? Ja laminators nobīdīs papīru tad īsti nekas nesanāks. 
Kāda jūs pieredze ar 2-pusējām platēm un laminatoru? Varbūt tur kādas viltības?

----------


## Elmārs

Šī tēma, diemžēl, ir nepilnīga. Praktiski visos elektronikas forumos tiek zelēts viens un tas pats un pārsvarā šādas tēmas beidzas ar muldēšanu (tieši tā to definēju) par lāzerprintera-gludekļa metodi, temperatūrām, „īpašu” papīru un „pareizu” toneri printerim, laminatoriem un citiem ikdienā nevajadzīgiem krāmiem. Esmu, kā saka, taisījis gana plates (arī divpusējās ar izmēriem 20X30 cm) daudz zīmējis arī no rokas pa taisno, izmantojot dažādas pašjauktas krāsas (līme „Marss” bija mana iecienītā krāsas komponente), rasējis 2X un 4X palielinājumā rasējumus tušā uz vatmaņa (ja vajadzēja vairāk kā pāris vienādu platīšu)  un beidzot atradis sev ērtāko, forumos plaši neapspriesto, mājas apstākļos (garāžā vai pat virtuvē) spiesto plašu izgatavošanas tehnoloģiju, kura ir ļoti vienkārša un ar garantētu iznākumu. Tehnoloģija neprasa arī īpašas iemaņas un eksotiskas vielas (nātrija vai kālija karbonāts nav deficīts) un piedevām izmantojams jebkurš krājumos atrodamais ar varu folgētais materiāls (arī krievu laiku getinakss). 
  Tehnoloģijas pamatā ir *fotometode – negatīvais fotoprocess*. *Negatīvais fotorezists* (*fotorezista līmplēve* ar plānu aizsargplēvi, kuru pirms lietošanas jāatdala), kuru izmantoju vēl 5 gadus atpakaļ, bija brīvi iegādājams ebajā, sākot ar A5 un beidzot ar 30cm platiem metriem gariem ruļļiem. Fotošabloni (negatīvajam procesam) bez problēmām un kašķiem tika izgatavoti ar HP lāzerprinteri mērogā 1:1 un atšķirībā no „gludekļu metodēm” printējumi derīgi neierobežotam skaitam platīšu izgatavošanai. Kā UV gaismas avots tika izgatavots (paviršs un ārēji nepievilcīgs) UV LED diožu panelis (5mm diodes – stipri lētas bija jau pirms gadiem 10, kad pirku 200 gab. priekš paneļa). Fotošablonu ar vienpusējo plati fiksēju ar augu eļļu (lineļļa) vienkārši pierullējot fotošablonu ar gumijotu (sarkanā krāsā) rullīti no printera. Fotošablona kontrasts palielināts savietojot un ar lineļļu salīmējot (salīp cieši arī jau pāris reizes izmantojot šablonu) divas iespējami kontrastainākas kopijas uz caurspīdīga (transparency) papīra (A4 papīrs kopēšanai, nevis plēve).
  Nekādi precīzi eksponēšanas laiki netika fiksēti (ap 15 sekundes 15 cm attālumā – attālums fiksēts ar paneļa balsta kājelēm), brīva darbošanās spilgtā LED spuldžu gaismā. Kodināšanai izmantoju skābu (ir arī sārmaini kodinātāji – tie aizsargfotorezistu vienkārši izšķīdinās) kodinātāju, kura komponentes mūsdienās izmanto teroristi un drošības dienesti „rūpējas” lai vielas (kūpoša sālsskābe+30%perhidrols = 25-30sec. kodināšana) vairs nebūtu brīvi nopērkamas (šeit – skatīt Latvijas likumus). Fotorezistu no celiņiem var viegli atdalīt (pats izšķīst vai uzpeld) karstā koncentrētā „ziepju zāļu” (nātrija hidroksīds) šķīdumā un nevajag censties izmantot litriem acetona, vai citu forumos ieteikto šķīdinātāju un kasīkļu. Atšķirībā no „gludekļa-printera” metodes platie (5 un vairāk mm) celiņi nav caurumaini, fotorezists nekad un nekur nav atdalījies no celiņiem, kaut kāda sildīšana notiek temperatūrā zem 100 C (sildu divreiz - 1X, kad traukā ar ūdeni savietota fotorezista līmplēve ar folgēto platītes materiālu un līmplēve tiek papildu pierullēta ar rullīti un 2X tūlīt pēc eksponēšanas, pirms attīstīšanas vājā nātrija karbonāta šķīdumā). 

  Nevienam nenovēlu to čakarēšanos ar gludekļprintera metodi, atlecošajiem tonera celiņiem, ar smalkiem, acij grūti pamanāmiem tonera, vai papīra uz kura ticis printēts, līmvielu smērējumiem kodināšanai paredzētās vietās (neizkodinās citreiz kā smalkas rūtiņas, citreiz kā mata resnuma musrturs),  kuru pārcietu es, kad centos izgatavot 6x12cm platītes, kur pāris celiņi bija vajadzīgi  plati (5-10mm).

*Fotorezista līmplēves (negatīvais fotoprocess) tehnoloģija* ir galvas tiesu pārāka pār jebkādām toneru pārnešanas tehnoloģijām un rezultāts man bija labs jau pirmajā piegājienā, pat neko nezinot par to kā nopirktā fotorezista līmplēve reaģēs uz pašizgatavoto UV LED gaismu. Trūkums no ideāla varianta – fotorezista līmplēve tomēr ir salīdzinoši biezs materiāls (tur ēnas un pusēnas un citi ar gaismas izplatīšanās likumiem saistīti procesi), tai nav viendabīga biezuma un smalku celiņu (es savā praksē tādus neizmantoju un ar mikroskopiem, montējot platītes, nenodarbojos) gadījumā rezultāts, tīri teorētiski, būs sliktāks nekā ar nopērkamajām ar ļoti plānas kārtiņas pozitīvo fotolaku pārklātajām platītēm.  

  Par tēmu – šis komentārs ir domāts kā tēmas papildinājums un tas varēja saukties: *Mūsdienas – fotorezista līmplēve* (negatīvais fotoprocess).

----------

